# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مأساة أب ... أرجوزة مؤثرة

## البشير الإبراهيمي

*أرجوزة لقصة مؤثرة جدا جدا قامت بنشرها  ام طه في جريدة الشروق وحاولت نطمها شعرا راجيا من الله ان تنال اعجابكم * 







*مأساة  أب*





*الحمد لله الذي قد وهبا***لنا وللأطفال أما  وأبا*

*أمرنا بالبر  للأباء*** وحقهم تربية الأبناء*

*وبعد قد أرقني الشعور *** لنظم ما أتى به  المنثور*

*لقصة تقطع  الفؤادا *** لكل من يغضب فوق العاده*

*رووا بأن والدا قد اشترى ***سيارة جديدة  مستبشرا*

*وكان عنده  غلام قاصر *** وعادة الغلمان أن يقامروا*

*رأى أباه يرفع الغباره***ينظفُ ويغسلُ  السياره*

*فأخذ الابن  حديدا يلعبُ *** به على السيارة ويكتبُ*

*فشده أبوه وهو غاضب *** وقد أتت لابنه  المصائب*

*عاقبه ضربا  على يديه *** وليت كان مشفقا عليه*

*فقطع الإبهام والأصابعا *** وراح يرتاع لهذي  الفاجعه*

*فنظر الإبن  إلى يديه *** وأسبل الدمع على خديه*

*وقال إذ تملؤه البراءه *** مقالة منها أبوه  ساء*

*أبي يدي إني  أراها تقصرُ *** فقل متى أصابعي ستكبر؟*

*فلم يطق لابنه جوابا ***بل إنه قد فقد  الصوابا*

*وعض كفه لفرط  الندم *** وقال يا بني اقتص من دمي*

*وراح مسرعا إلى السياره *** يحطم الزجاج  بالحجاره*

*وبينما هو  كذاك أبصرا *** ما كتب الإبن عليها وقرا*  :

*(أبي أحبك كثيرامطلقا)*** فقطعت فؤاده  الممزقا*

*ولم يجد  لنفسه خلاصا *** من حزنه ولم يجد مناصا*

*ففضل الموت عن الحياة *** ليترك البنين  والبنات*

*رمى بنفسه من  العماره *** منتحرا بسبب السياره*

*وهذه فاجعة أليمــــه ***قد خلفت عواقبا  وخيمه*

*فأنصح الآباء  ألا يغضبوا *** وليتركوا أطفالهم كي يلعبوا*

*فالطفل نعمة من الإله *** وشافع لهم من الدواهي *  

*وليشكروا لله دوما  أبدا *** سبحانه لم يتخذه ولدا*

*وخير ما يختتم الكلام *** به هو الصلاة  والسلام*

*على محمد  النبي المصطفى *** صلى عليه الله دوما  وكفى.*

----------


## شذى الكتب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم.

----------

